# bad ass b14



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

Additional information

*EXTERIOR*
DUPONT BLACK PAINT
DRIFTER KIT W/MOLDED SIDES
PAINTED HANDLES & MIRRORS
KNIS-KNACKS BLACK PROJECTORS W/HALOS
KNIS-KNACKS CLEAR CORNERS
SHAVED ANTENNA
99 INTEGRA REAR WING
BLACK TINT
SIDE MARKERS

*INTERIOR*
NISMO STEERING WHEEL
CARBON FIBER DASH KIT
INDIGLO GAUGES
99 SENTRA SEAT SWAP
KENWOOD EXCELON DECK
ALPINE TYPE S MIDS AND HIGHS
FAZE GAUGES AIR/FUEL & OIL PRESSURE
APC DUAL GAUGE POD
BLACK LEATHER SHIFT AND E-BRAKE BOOTS
CF & LEATHER SHIFT KNOB
X-RACING PEDALS

*SUSPENSION*
18" BLACK ADR COMPETITION 7'S W/POLISHED LIP
215/35/18 FALKEN ZIEX TIRES
TEIN BASIC COILOVERS W/PILLOWBALL MOUNTS
X-RACING STRUT TOWER BRACE

*ENGINE & DRIVETRAIN*
ASAP MOTORS FRESH GA16DE 40K
CAR COMES WITH EXTRA RUNNING LONGBLOCK!!
PROTHANE MOUNTS
ACT CLUTCH KIT
PREMIER LIGHTWIEGHT FLYWHEEL
BOMZ AIR INTAKE
PACESETTER HEADER
UR UNDERDRIVE PULLEY
MAGSTAR 8.5mm WIRES
EGR BLOCK OFF
GROUND KIT
SHORT SHIFTER




























































































































































it is for sale in the automobile for sale section


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Is that a prothane passenger side motor mount?


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

yes i have all 4


----------



## coco42388 (Sep 21, 2006)

is the ride rough on that? when i had 17's on my 98 i had 205/17/40's with tein s tech springs, stock shocks and struts. and every bump was hard.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

coco42388 said:


> is the ride rough on that? when i had 17's on my 98 i had 205/17/40's with tein s tech springs, stock shocks and struts. and every bump was hard.


since you still had the stock struts, you could have blown them using the lowering springs.


----------



## coco42388 (Sep 21, 2006)

yes i know but that car was crap anyway.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

mine are tien basics rode was pleasing... no bottoming out. car sold for 4k


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

turbo200sx said:


> mine are tien basics rode was pleasing... no bottoming out. car sold for 4k


why only 4k!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!? You could have sold that for 6k+ easy unless it had problems or something.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

how much was that Nismo steering wheel?


----------



## pinochio53 (Apr 19, 2006)

*bumper*

Where did you get that bumper?? i know its the drift style, but the drift style normally doesnt look like that, i like the way its integrated into the grill, please tell me how, i want it bad!!!.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Holy front bumper batman...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Not what i would call "bad ass" but to each its own.


----------



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)

where did you get the steering wheel from?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

sentra_ga16de said:


> where did you get the steering wheel from?


i bet it was ebay


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

That front bumper is sick...i mean....it really makes me feel ill...but to each his own


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

budsang1 said:


> That front bumper is sick...i mean....it really makes me feel ill...but to each his own


The engine bay is clean at least, as in clean i mean not dirty


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

What prothane is in the passenger side? did you use SR20 inserts?


----------

